# Nox Arcana's "Theater of Illusions" update



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The album is now up for preorder Here's a link (with sample tracks included on the page): http://www.noxarcana.com/illusion.html


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Ah, yet another one to add to my list. Nice... 

Love the samples, love the titles even more. Cobwebs? Black Fire? _*The Crimson Hourglass?!*_ It's like they aimed those titles directly at me! I think that last one might become my new theme song...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Having bought from them before I received an email today about the new album. However when I tried listening to the sample linked titles, nothing happened (text at bottom of browser window says "Run Script void(0)". Love some of the titles like: Abracadabra, The Curtain Rises, Voodoo, Smoke and Mirrors, Lord of Illusions because they sound like they might work nicely for my circus/carnival theme or jungle island possibibly. Love their work.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Having bought from them before I received an email today about the new album. However when I tried listening to the sample linked titles, nothing happened (text at bottom of browser window says "Run Script void(0)".


Hmmm... GoS, I've never had that problem before. All I can suggest is to try the site again (maybe it was acting up then), perhaps using a different browser. I use Internet Explorer; if that makes a difference, I do not know.

Spiderqueen, before making a decision as to your 'theme song', also check out "Widow's Harbor", off of _Phantoms of the High Seas_ (http://www.noxarcana.com/phantoms.html), if you haven't already


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hmmm... GoS, I've never had that problem before. All I can suggest is to try the site again (maybe it was acting up then), perhaps using a different browser. I use Internet Explorer; if that makes a difference, I do not know.
> 
> Spiderqueen, before making a decision as to your 'theme song', also check out "Widow's Harbor", off of _Phantoms of the High Seas_ (http://www.noxarcana.com/phantoms.html), if you haven't already


The samples play for me. I really like this. Thanks.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> The samples play for me. I really like this. Thanks.


My pleasure


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think my husband would appreciate me having a song called "Widow's Harbor" as my theme. It already scares him that I relate to black widows so much. 

Plus, my logo is actually a red hourglass. It's a symbol I felt was perfect because of my love for spiders, because of my hourglass figure, and because both things seem to come together really well in a dark, seductive and powerful way that is perfect to represent me. (I'm sure I sound a bit conceited here; well, that's because I am, at least I can admit it.) Red is also my favorite color next to black, so that's another thing that makes the logo fitting. Over the past several months, I've designed or partially-designed an actual digital logo of it. I haven't decided yet if I want to add anything else (flames or something), but for now it's just the hourglass with a name on it. Also, I've considered using something similar as a screen name online. So that title really just seems perfect for me.

Edited to add: I do like Widow's Harbor, though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hmmm... GoS, I've never had that problem before. All I can suggest is to try the site again (maybe it was acting up then), perhaps using a different browser. I use Internet Explorer; if that makes a difference, I do not know.



I went back and it's working now for me. Same message across the bottom of my browser however. Maybe I did something stupid like not having the volume up loud enough.... stranger things have happened. Thanks for the post because it prompted me to revisit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I went back and it's working now for me. Same message across the bottom of my browser however. Maybe I did something stupid like not having the volume up loud enough.... stranger things have happened. Thanks for the post because it prompted me to revisit.


You're welcome. Glad it's working for you now


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just received the album today... Amazing work, like usual I would _definitely_ recommend picking up a copy if you enjoy the music of Nox Arcana (or Midnight Syndicate, for that matter).


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WOOF- time to order mine !! have all they're cd's, & they haven't missed a (heart) beat yet !!!! Can't wait to get this one


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> WOOF- time to order mine !! have all they're cd's, & they haven't missed a (heart) beat yet !!!! Can't wait to get this one


You _definitely_ will not be disappointed with the new release


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't yet !!  & somehow I think they day they disappoint me, will be the same day I give ALL my Halloween stuff away ! Well maybe not all,well maybe not give,.....ah hell please don't ever disappoint me NX,......no pressure.........  LoL


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Garthgoyle i just ordered my cd.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle i just ordered my cd.


You're very welcome


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wish I could hear that abracadabra track!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first one of their albums I get, despite having a long list of prior albums I wanted. At least now I have somewhere specific to start.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first one of their albums I get, despite having a long list of prior albums I wanted. At least now I have somewhere specific to start.


Good choice You surely won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Start with they're newest & work your way back to the 1st ones !! During Halloween,Spirit has carried them & I've used my discount coupons on each one for a good deal !


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Dark lord said:


> Start with they're newest & work your way back to the 1st ones !!


There are actually albums I want more than others, because I want a particular song that is on the album. But after I've gotten all those, I'll probably use that method for filling in the rest.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Know what ya mean, I started out that way with certain NX cd's i wanted because of certain songs, the slowly filled in the collection as i found them at Spirit on sale here, 
couple on EBay that were new for $5. each, & so on........ a couple i think I purchased straight from NX's web site.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana site never seems to have only but a few samples of each album listed.....
for anyone wondering about buying any Nox Arcana albums & each of tracks sound, as "Theater of Illusions" http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/NoxArcana1
go to CD baby, they have samples of most if not all of each albums !!  
http://www.cdbaby.com/Artist/NoxArcana
( Same for Midnight Syndicate,etc )


----------

